# Cortizone injection



## BigRob777 (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, I just had a deep cortizone injection in my back.  I'm hoping it will allow me to continue working with wood.  I can use your prayers, as I'm a bit sore.
Rob


----------



## pete00 (Nov 15, 2006)

YOu have mine sir, wish you well.....pete


----------



## johncrane (Nov 15, 2006)

G'Day Rob sorry to here your still not well mate! l hope you come good real soon.For me the cortizone didnt work' l hope it does for you  All we can do is what the doctors tell us mate and fingers crossed  it works for you and relieves some of your pain.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 15, 2006)

LOML has had 6 injections over the last 2 years and they help a bit . the first lasted almost 6 mos the last a couple of weeks. Hope you have good results I wish you well!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 15, 2006)

Rob, I wish you well.  Roy has an excellent point, each new injection will give you a shorter time of relief, and overdone, can actually damage a joint.

Hopefully this one will get you loooong term relief!


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Nov 15, 2006)

You have ours Rob.
Take care


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 15, 2006)

Rob still praying for you.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 15, 2006)

Hang in there, buddy! I hope it works for you.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 15, 2006)

I know that feeling, had two of those a few years ago because I didn't want surgery for the bone spurs.


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks to all who responded with kind words of encouragement and for your prayers.  I am feeling swelling in my back from the injections, but they were meant to reduce muscle clenching in my back, which has caused me pain for so long.  Well, I can already feel the muscles relaxing.  I'm hoping and praying for the ability to work in my shop for much more time than I have experienced in the past.

Time for my shameless plug:  My New Hawaiian Special is still on!
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=19058

Thanks all,
Rob


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 15, 2006)

BTW, Pete---I'm only 47, about 15 years away from "sir".[]
Rob


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />BTW, Pete---I'm only 47, about 15 years away from "sir".[]
> Rob



That hurt,[:0] i'm 62. I've told people all my life that "Mr. Jenkins is my father, I'm just James" I guess now I'm Mr.[]


----------



## JimGo (Nov 15, 2006)

You're 47!?!?!?  Man you are OLD!!!  Don't worry, I won't stop at your house again 'till you've forgotten about my slight.  Thankfully, that could be as soon as tomorrow! []

All kidding aside, best wishes Rob - Alex, Beth and I hope the shot is successful.


----------



## GBusardo (Nov 15, 2006)

Best of luck Rob, no one needs to go through that pain.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 15, 2006)

Good Luck Mr. Curtis, LOML has back problems, have some idea of what you are going through.. 47... I have socks that old.


----------



## Dario (Nov 15, 2006)

Wish you get better soon!


----------



## woodbutcher (Nov 15, 2006)

Rob have you tried ice packs? It helps me with swelling in my back and shoulders. I have a soft tissue and nerve damage. Several herniated discs as well. The ice really helps me.
                                                  Jim


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 16, 2006)

Really hope that works for you, Rob.  I had neck surgery a few years ago and I always try to remember to take some Aleive before I start turning instead of after.  It really helps!    Sounds like this might be your lower back and any constant pain in one area hurtful.  Wishing you much success, bless you!


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 16, 2006)

Jim,
I use ice packs when there is swelling now.  It does help some, but my swelling has been too much for it to handle.  Ice also tightens me up, so I use it at the end of the day, when I'm not going to be doing any more work.  My Dr. wants me to ice three times a day for two days.

Becca, thanks and welcome to the group.

All,
Thanks for your responses.

Jim,
I guess you were referring to my ....er....what was that now?  This blasted memory of mine.  You can come over anytime, just remember to call first, 'cause I may have forgotten, like last time.[]  Ah well, I have to get up tomorrow and cut some more palm blanks to fill my latest order.  It's good to have a reason to get out of bed.  I knocked out 5 orders today, which almost caught me up.
Rob


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 16, 2006)

You have my prayers. My wife gets those shots every 4 months or so. Hope they help you.


----------



## pete00 (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />BTW, Pete---I'm only 47, about 15 years away from "sir".[]
> Rob



all right your not a sir, 
your just a rotten kid...there you happy now......[}]

come to think of it are you implying that 47 + 15 makes you an 
"old Sir".....

hmmmm... what does that make someone 47 +15 + like me
shud up.....dont even say it. 

Be careful of what you say, AARP has a hit squad, we just need a long ramp for our gataway, so the walkers dont get caught.

pete


----------



## Draken (Nov 16, 2006)

Best wishes to you Rob, hope the shot helps!

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 16, 2006)

UPDATE:

I got my cortizone shots yesterday and it seems to be working.  Though the rest of my lower back is swollen from the procedure, the cortizone seems to be relaxing the ceased (siezed?--cramped) muscles around my lower lumbar vertibrae, which has been causing me so much pain.

Pete,
Sorry---SIR![]  Did I say 15?  I meant 51.  I guess I'm just a tad <b>cixelsid</b>[].

Draken, Jim-thanks.

Rob

PS  I know I've got a strange sense of humor, so if you didn't get my joke, cixelsid is dislexic spelled backwards.  No offense to those who really are dislexic.


----------



## martyb (Nov 16, 2006)

I know that pain.  
I'm 31 with a badly degenerated disk separating my spine from my hips.  It's about 25% of what it should be.  One wrong twist, my back locks up and I drop to the floor in pain.  Takes about 3 hours to get off the floor at that point.  Haven't gotten to the cortizone yet (probably coming, along with disk replacement surgery).  
My wife commented it can't be that bad, then we met a woman with the same problem, now how did she put it...she'd rather,"give birth to an angry porcupine that was set on fire."

To all those out there without back problems.  Be VERY thankful!
My thoughts are with you Rob!


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />PS  I know I've got a strange sense of humor, so if you didn't get my joke, cixelsid is dislexic spelled backwards.  No offense to those who really are dislexic.



Rob, I was quite offended by this. My brother and one of my granddaughters suffer from cixelsidia. [)]










Just kidding about being offended, buddy.[]

But the rest is quite true.


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 16, 2006)

Billy,
Man, you made me start sweating.  I read your post in my e-mail, which doesn't show smileys.  I have a tendency to wax dislexic at times, but it is rare.  It's mostly in my memory of numbers and sometimes when I epyt.[]
What was this topic again?????  Oh yeah, enozitroc.
Rob


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 16, 2006)

Marty,
Wow, you've got it worse than I do.  I was looking into replacement and they do have a new man-made disc.  My disc that is the worse is the same as yours (L-5 S-1).  I've considered replacement, but my Dr. says I am not bad enough yet.  My problem is that I've got 3 bad discs (neither as bad as yours) and my original injury from a 30' fall, in which I landed on an I-beam accross my back.  Hopefully this cortizone will allow me to continue cutting and selling pen blanks and turning.
My heart goes out to you.  
Rob


----------



## broitblat (Nov 16, 2006)

Rob,

I know cortisone has worked wonders for some folks so I hope it turns out that way for you.


----------



## martyb (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm lucky in the fact that I've learned the signals I get just before I'd tweak that disk.  You know that slap you get when accidentally shocked?  I feel that and I immediately stand up straight.  Heck of a signal huh!
Combining that with other adaptations in my life, and I've been without a "lockup" for probably 3 years now.  But that doesn't mean I move the best every day!  I'm careful about what chairs I sit in for long periods.  Just started a new position and work from home while I'm not traveling and the 10 y.o. chair just wasn't cutting it.  So, a new ergo on the way. And I watch what I wear for footwear while woodworking.  It's not the safest, but I turn in a pair or Crocs.  They provide just the right cushion for me while standing, but if you watched me, you'd still say I fidgit.

I see a new "fraternity" starting up here!  The Brotherhood of the Cranky-Back Penturners!  You only need a note from your doctor to join!! []


----------



## martyb (Nov 16, 2006)

And I mean no offense to the wonderful women in the group.  You're just as welcome to bring the Dr's note and join.


----------



## TBone (Nov 16, 2006)

Good luck Rob, hope it helps.  Generally people don't realize how they use their back muscles and the muscles around your ribs until they hurt.  Get better soon


----------



## bob393 (Nov 16, 2006)

You have mine! 
Feel better soon.

PS: I hear that stuff really works, hurts like hell but really works!


----------



## pete00 (Nov 16, 2006)

Rob

I vote for replacement if you have a choice and doctor thinks its good idea why ?
Actually i have had BOTH my sholder replaced, the shots didnt work for me.
BUT im glad i replaced them, no more pain and i can move my arms.

Now i have strong young shoulders and old rest of me....[][]

young and old pete


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 16, 2006)

Pete,
I don't actually know why my Dr. doesn't want me to have a replacement.  She says that my disc isn't bad enough for it.  I should probably lose about 130 pounds.  That would be my best bet.  I'd still be about 250 pounds then.  That would be nice, if I could do it.  I just lack the discipline.

The replacement is something that I can do as a last resort.  It's very major surgery, with all of those touchy nerves running all over the place.  One nick and I'm paralyzed.  That wouldn't be cool.  Thanks for your input though.....  Sir[]

Rob


----------



## pete00 (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />.....  Sir []



I got that.......rotten kid !


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 16, 2006)

Man, I read all of the posts about aches and pains... I feel for you guys that hurt... 
I watch my wife with her bad hip and deteriating disc in her back, along with the diabetes and arrythmic heart... I thank my lucky stars for my health... at 65 the worst I have is a ringing in my ears and a little stiffness from arthuritis... 

btw, my daughter had a titanium cage put around three of her vertebrae about 5 or 6 years ago... she was 38 or 39.. some guy clipped her bicycle on one of her road races and knocked he into a ditch and injured her back... she lasted about 2 years before she had to have the surgery.

Good Luck Rob ... hope these shots will help.


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks Chuck.

Pete:    []


----------



## DWK5150 (Nov 17, 2006)

Rob,
I know what your going through as I have had that done many of times.  Youll be good in a few days again after everything gets used to being loosened up from the injections.


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 17, 2006)

Update:
Well, I feel ready to work, for the first time since the shot.  I have some blanks to cut and ship today, but I'll take it easy.
Rob


----------



## 74cuda (Nov 18, 2006)

Rob,

Great news, but take it easy...


----------



## woodscavenger (Nov 18, 2006)

Good luck Rob.  Hopefully they help.  I spend most of my days giving those shots.  I have had my own share of back pain and I see people all day long with it.  I see those people fighting off surgery and those that failed surgery.  Both can be a miserable group.  For some reason the shots work like magic in some but not so well for others.  Luckily there are some cool things changing in the field of Pain Medicine that allow many other options.


----------

